# Neve - P. N. Montesinho - 3.12.2010



## Z13 (3 Dez 2010 às 14:46)

Aproveitei o sol do final da manhã para dar uma pequena volta pelos arredores da cidade, especificamente numa zona já dentro do Parque Natural de Montesinho, mas sempre por estrada, que ainda assim estava intransitável para a maioria dos veículos...

Deixo aqui algumas imagens que fui recolhendo! (muitas obtidas de dentro do carro!)

*Estrada Municipal que liga Soeira a Fresulfe*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Soeira*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


*Santa Cruz* ao fundo da serra




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


*Serra da Coroa*, aprox. *1260mts* de altitude




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


*E.N. 308*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


*Zeive*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



*Parâmio*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


*Cova de Lua*, paragem de autocarro




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Espero que tenham apreciado! Mas não há como "ao vivo"!!!


----------



## Dan (3 Dez 2010 às 14:51)

Está muito bonita essa região


----------



## Veterano (3 Dez 2010 às 15:01)

A neve modifica tanto a paisagem! Então com sol, fica um postal.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Dez 2010 às 15:09)

Fotos muito boas!!
Não obstante ver nevar ser talvez a mais bela experiência que a Natureza nos pode oferecer, como diz o Veterano, quando brilha o sol numa paisagem nevada, é sempre fantástico...


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2010 às 15:10)

Acho que já não há nenhuma montanha há volta de Bragança que já não tenha neve.

Boas fotos


----------



## MSantos (3 Dez 2010 às 18:51)

Belas fotos de uma paisagem magnifica


----------



## Black_Heart (3 Dez 2010 às 19:44)

Um imenso manto branco na região


----------



## actioman (3 Dez 2010 às 20:29)

Mais um bonito registo de Bragança e os seus arredores! 

Ele branco e mais branco em toda a linha do horizonte! 

Novamente obrigado por estes pequenos tesouros que até aqui nos trazes!


----------

